# Any 3 Phase Motor Gurus Here?



## KenC (May 2, 2016)

I have a really nice old 1/2 HP Atlas 3 Phase motor on my Atlas model 73 drill press. I'm using a Teco FM50 VFD.

Even at the highest speed I can grab the drill chuck by hand and stop the rotation. I don't know if I'm dealing with a "weak" motor or if there is some setting on the VFD to check. 

Other than this problem the motor is smooth and quiet and runs forever like new.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 2, 2016)

Check the wiring on the motor.  Make sure it isn't wired for 440 rather than 220.


----------



## jim18655 (May 2, 2016)

Current limit? You might have to program the drive for the motor current. Assuming the belt isn't slipping.


----------



## BobSchu (May 2, 2016)

Check the manual for the Teco VFD. I believe there is a programmable torque setting in the settings screen that should adjust this problem. No way you should be able to stop the motor with your hand strength alone.


----------



## den-den (May 2, 2016)

KenC said:


> Even at the highest speed I can grab the drill chuck by hand and stop the rotation.



Highest motor speed or highest drill speed pulley location?  Surely you are not grabbing the chuck while it is spinning fast.  If we are talking about highest speed pulley location and low motor speed, it is normal to have very low torque.  If you have poor torque with the pulley set-up for slow speed, you may have a wiring problem.


----------



## KenC (May 2, 2016)

Yes with a shop rag in my hand I'm stopping the chuck and motor.  You should not be able to stop it no matter that the pulley set-up



den-den said:


> Highest motor speed or highest drill speed pulley location?  Surely you are not grabbing the chuck while it is spinning fast.  If we are talking about highest speed pulley location and low motor speed, it is normal to have very low torque.  If you have poor torque with the pulley set-up for slow speed, you may have a wiring problem.


----------



## John Hasler (May 2, 2016)

KenC said:


> Yes with a shop rag in my hand I'm stopping the chuck and motor.  You should not be able to stop it no matter that the pulley set-up


It's almost certainly wired for the wrong voltage (unless the VFD is misconfigured).


----------

